# Ouch...that's my AC joint...



## TheOriginalName (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey there all....

Well as you have probably guessed last week i did my AC joint in my right shoulder. I've been to my physio and he did his stuff on it, strapped it up and said come back in a few days when the swelling has gone down and we shall take it from there.

So i'm not certain the extent of the injury - but from the motion i've been able to recover in the past two days i would be willing to bet that it's either just a spaining of the joint or a small tear - not a totall loss. 

Now to get to my question....besides ice and rest does anyone have any suggestions for what  to do to assist with the healing??
Currently i'm icing it as often as possible and attempting to not use my arm where possible - but if anyone else has any suggestions i'm willing to listen....basically anything to get back on the mats sooner rather than later. 

But don't stess - i am seeing my physio and will follow his life advice - and i won't rush back into training....

Cheers


----------



## Lisa (Dec 16, 2007)

Rest and time.  Best advice I can give you, along with listen to what the physio and doctors tell you and don't go back to training too soon!


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 16, 2007)

I would have to go with what your already doing, Rest it, Ice it, and follow your Drs orders. Sucks but with any type of medical problem there usually isn't any fast way to get results.


----------



## BillW (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey sorry to hear about your injury. I have been out now for about three weeks with the same injury. Mine has been recurring now for years, but this time has been the worst. I have pain in my shoulder and in my chest where the clavical connects to the sternum. Went to Ortho. and he said that ice/heat whichever makes it feel better, but if there is swelling then ice only. Also told me to take any of the NSAIDs such as Advil. He said besides that just rest, not much more can be done. He said we could try surgery, but that won't even guarantee anything. 

I have been using TigerBalm in the morning and at night with heat. After light workouts I have been using ice. I also have been using Tylenol Arthritis since I can't take any of the NSAIDs, which has been working pretty well. Acupuncture has sometimes relieved some of the pain. 

Hope this helps and gives you some ideas. If you hear anything else let me know and I can do the same.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 17, 2007)

RICE: Rest, Ice, Compression and Elevation my friend.  After the initial swelling goes down then you can move on to other things.  I had a tear in my labrum in the right shoulder three or so years ago.  It felt like a sharp pain every time I did certain movements.  So I got it checked out and they did multiple tests and one really painful test where they shot dye in there with about thirteen shots and then the MRI.  Well after all that the surgeon said that he would like to do surgery but that we could hold off for a bit and see what happens.  I opted for holding off and decided to take glucosamine and apply heat to the area with heat pads for sixteen hours a day.  End result after about three months it was back to normal.  Now three years later it does bother me when the weather get's cold but throw on a heat pack and I am great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Oh and I know a plethora of doctor's and several surgeons in this field and they are surprised (at least the surgeons are) that it worked.  A good friend of mine told me for sure I was going to be having surgey because you cannot get enough blood flow to the labrum to get it to heal well.   So I guessed I lucked out!

Moral of the story: I love heat packs and glucosamine!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Now the best advice I really could give to you is to go see a doctor and get some sound medical advice and formulate a plan for your recover!*

Good luck!!!


----------



## TheOriginalName (Dec 17, 2007)

What everyone has said is what i expected - ice and rest....and perhaps some heat as well. Figured it wouldn't hurt to ask the question....

The funny thing is it's been less than a week and i'm already attempting to climb the walls (a little hard to do with one arm). 

Thanks for the advice........


----------

